# Smokey and the Bandiit race set



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Smokey and the Bandiit race set promised for early 2014. I haven't seen it yet on Autoworlds website, but another site had a picture of it. ( I don't remember which site had it, may have been megahobby.)

Just checked - it's up for preorder at Megahobby.
Can't get the link to work for some reason.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope this helps...I'd want to see the vehicles first myself, but that's just me...RM
http://www.megahobby.com/smokeyandthebanditslotcar16racingsetwjumpshoautoworld.aspx


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Needs to have Snowman's rig for sure - a black T/A & cop car set can be had any day.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Needs to have Snowman's rig for sure - a black T/A & cop car set can be had any day.


Kinda what I was thinking...Would hate to be dissapointed... RM


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hope this helps...I'd want to see the vehicles first myself, but that's just me...RM
> http://www.megahobby.com/smokeyandthebanditslotcar16racingsetwjumpshoautoworld.aspx


You can buy the Black TA at Autoworlds website. You can also get the Dukes Of Hazzard car, and two different versions of the Back To The Future Delorean there.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I seriously doubt the truck will be part of this set. Both lanes run over the "jump". Looks like it'll be the black TA and a generic police car set.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

fhdavid52 said:


> Smokey and the Bandiit race set promised for early 2014.


They got a long way to go, and a short time to get there...


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Man I am all about ANYTHING Smokey and The Bandit related! Closest I've come is the Tyco Police Pursuit set that I got for like 40.00 on ebay and it still works great. Why no one has made Snowman's KW900 with the James gang paint job is beyond me.

Hot Wheels recently made a diecast Kenworth but no trailer! That's like Bandit's car with no bird on the hood!? Who the hell is in charge of the Smokey & The Bandit collectibles!?..You're giving me an anxiety attack!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Why no one has made Snowman's KW900 with the James gang paint job is beyond me.


Oh, I wouldn't say "no one" ... 

For those who've forgotten, or who are too new to have seen it, one of Hobbytalk Slots' *most entertaining threads* was on recreating the vehicles from the film. Doing the Bufordmobile was something of a project, but Rick (*ParkRNDL*) was equal to it. Comparatively, the trailer was a snap. The thread also has downloadable artwork for it, as I recall.

-- D


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)




----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Fast & Loud on Discovery is doing a '77 Trans Am resto. They update it a bit, but it looks great (except for the monkey bird on the hood). They went to Florida to get Burt Reynolds to sign the glove box door. He looks pretty frail. He walks with a cane now. He is 77. 

They do a dream sequence parody of the movie that is kind of fun. The real movie will be shown next Saturday afternoon Dec. 14 at 1:45 pm on AMC.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Seventy7 said:


> Man I am all about ANYTHING Smokey and The Bandit related! Closest I've come is the Tyco Police Pursuit set that I got for like 40.00 on ebay and it still works great. Why no one has made Snowman's KW900 with the James gang paint job is beyond me.
> 
> Hot Wheels recently made a diecast Kenworth but no trailer! That's like Bandit's car with no bird on the hood!? Who the hell is in charge of the Smokey & The Bandit collectibles!?..You're giving me an anxiety attack!


bet it's "copyright-issues" w/ artist/James Gang band... 


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Snowman trailer graphics

(Removed)


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Here are some details from Wikipedia.

Since the nose on the Trans Am was different for 1976 they had to be modified to look like the new release for the 1977 model year. Hal Needham saw the Black and Gold Pontiac Trans Am (Officially known as the Black Special Edition, RPO code Y82 with Hurst Hatches) Trans AM and loved it but knew since the film would be released in 1977 it needed to appear like a new car since the scene called for a just bought "speedier than that" car. The 1976 Black Special Edition cars would have also carried the "50th Anniversary" fender logo on them since 1976 was the 50th Anniversary of Pontiac Motor Division. The '77 cars didn't have this logo. His team acquired the Snowflake Rims also new for 1977 as well as the new "Batman" nose from Pontiac and made the needed facelift. All were damaged during the rigors of filming the stunts. The particular car used to jump over the dismantled bridge was reportedly destroyed performing the stunt.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dslot said:


> Oh, I wouldn't say "no one" ...
> 
> For those who've forgotten, or who are too new to have seen it, one of Hobbytalk Slots' *most entertaining threads* was on recreating the vehicles from the film. Doing the Bufordmobile was something of a project, but Rick (*ParkRNDL*) was equal to it. Comparatively, the trailer was a snap. The thread also has downloadable artwork for it, as I recall.
> 
> -- D


Awww, thanks, D... but you give me way too much credit. I may have done it first, but XracerHO did it better, right down to the correct model rig and the Coors in the back... and even a scale model of Fred! Follow this thread for several pages, as his project goes through several versions...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=234062&page=71

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoa, Rick. I totally missed that build. Thanks for the heads-up.

-- D


----------

